# General > Hobbies >  Hunting

## Bloo

IS there anywhere up here you can go hunting? By hunting i mean anything from a walkabout in the countryside shooting rabbits and birds to camoing up and waiting. Anything remotely close to hunting give me some numbers, websites, name.

Always had a keen intererst so would like to give it a shot, see how i like it.

Also need to know all details such as age etc if you give me names etc.

----------


## froal

I Thought Hunting was band  ::

----------


## donnick

Hunting with dogs is banned not guns

----------


## oldchemist

Hugo Ross (fishing tackle shop in Wick) may be able to help.

----------


## locini

I may be able to help you there...

Currently got a bad vermin problem, i lost all of my chickens a couple of weeks ago to either a fox, mink or poll cat. Some were taken completely others were dead on scene but with heads ripped off.

Would actually appreciate if you came up to my bit, baited the area then got rid of my chicken eating pests!! The chicken coop (which is a now empty) would make a rather good hide out...

I really want to get chooks again but obviously cant until this problem is sorted.

Fore info this happened in daylight hours, the chooks were let out at 9am I went to Inverness for the day and came back at about quarter to four in the afternoon where i found a feild full of feathers.

PM me if you are interested. Like i say you would be doing me a great favour...

----------


## Eagleclaw68

I would only kill animals, Birds etc for food not for so called sport or some sick enjoyment, too many folk in Caithness just blast creatures away for the sake of it. I'm a survialist I respect all creatures they provide me with food.

----------


## onecalledk

Open mon - friday 10.30 - 5.30pm  CH Haygarth & sons, will give you all the advice you need re hunting locally. Very friendly, well established , family business.... 

pop in and see them and have a chat ..... 

K 

01847 851602 if you would rather phone ......

----------


## smithp

A farmer told me 7 rabbits eat as much as one sheep - if you go and knock on a few doors you should be able to shoot rabbits quite easily. Anything else usually has a price tag attched.

----------


## the gourmet

> IS there anywhere up here you can go hunting? By hunting i mean anything from a walkabout in the countryside shooting rabbits and birds to camoing up and waiting. Anything remotely close to hunting give me some numbers, websites, name.
> 
> Always had a keen intererst so would like to give it a shot, see how i like it.
> 
> Also need to know all details such as age etc if you give me names etc.


 
I know that there is a huge problem with stray cats in the atomic site so you could perhaps send some of these pests to kitty heaven and save a few hundred birds in the process. I think cats without bells are classed as wild animals and you should be okay.

----------


## ducati

Anyone shooting cats will be shot by me, have their house burned down and their families hunted down and dispatched. Then if I miss any I will hunt down the next generation.

That about covers that.

----------


## the gourmet

Sorry if I offended any cat lovers out there however I really think these things are vermin but I shouldn't have recommended their shooting by hobby shootists.Humane destruction by means of hessian bag and brick (old school) used to be acceptable but in todays enlightened times I think poisoning is quicker and less likely to polute our waterways.

----------


## ducati

Gourmet, how many fingers do you have? Count very slowly so you don't miss any. If you have difficulty ask your sister.

----------


## the gourmet

Are you implying my sister is also my auntie? This is illegal unlike the humane destruction of unbelled cats.

----------


## ss.sv650

can you eat cat, and if so which ones the belled or un belled type?? gourmet can you advise please

----------


## Frith

> Are you implying my sister is also my auntie? This is illegal unlike the humane destruction of unbelled cats.


There is no where in law that states that domestic cats have to wear bells or even collars for that matter.

----------


## Liz

> I know that there is a huge problem with stray cats in the atomic site so you could perhaps send some of these pests to kitty heaven and save a few hundred birds in the process. I think cats without bells are classed as wild animals and you should be okay.


Who caused this problem?  People!!!!  So they are not pests but victims of peoples' stupidity in not getting cats castrated and also many being dumped as if they were rubbish. ::

----------


## ducati

> IS there anywhere up here you can go hunting? By hunting i mean anything from a walkabout in the countryside shooting rabbits and birds to camoing up and waiting. Anything remotely close to hunting give me some numbers, websites, name.
> 
> Always had a keen intererst so would like to give it a shot, see how i like it.
> 
> Also need to know all details such as age etc if you give me names etc.


How does someone who thinks they may like to try wandering around the countryside blasting away at wildlife get a gun licence? 

It seems to me that if it is that easy we should all be very worried indeed.

It has been shown time and again that people with an interest in guns and or hunting eventually, dissatisfied with killing animals, will inevitably turn their guns on people.

I think anyone applying for a gun licence should be treated as a psychopath and locked up for their own and everyone else’s safety. How many times have we heard this "Oh he was a very nice quiet man, kept himself to himself......"

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

> How does someone who thinks they may like to try wandering around the countryside blasting away at wildlife get a gun licence? 
> 
> It seems to me that if it is that easy we should all be very worried indeed.
> 
> It has been shown time and again that people with an interest in guns and or hunting eventually, dissatisfied with killing animals, will inevitably turn their guns on people.
> 
> I think anyone applying for a gun licence should be treated as a psychopath and locked up for their own and everyone else’s safety. How many times have we heard this "Oh he was a very nice quiet man, kept himself to himself......"


Says someone who has just threated to shot someone,burn their house down and hunt down their family members.Even as a joke it aint funny,Who's the  psycho????

----------


## ducati

Fair Cop MPH. Nevertherless, I still think this is a valid discussion point as Bloo drew attention to it. Maybe I'll start a new thread.

----------


## annemarie482

see mr more at sibster.
he can organise shooting trips at auchorn farm, lyth. he's gamekeeper.

----------


## northener

> ...It has been shown time and again that people with an interest in guns and or hunting eventually, dissatisfied with killing animals, will inevitably turn their guns on people.
> 
> ...."


  ::  ::  :: 

Now that is one of the funniest things I've read on this site in a long while.

That's like saying it's been shown time and time again that all Ducati riders will eventually join an outlaw biker gang and commit serious offences.....

----------


## Soulsurf

Sorry Ducati but i have to disagree with your views. There are very responsible people out there, who yes have a gun licence and go out hunting, but have you ever thought why these people do this. Its not just for the sake of killing things it is to protect and preserve nature and in turn this protects the beloved land that such wildlife lives on.
If we as human beings did not take care and mange the land and animals that were on it then certain species would no longer exist.. and yes this maybe what some people think as natures way but since the beginning of time people have been hunting for food, and caring for the land they live on.

----------


## ducati

> Sorry Ducati but i have to disagree with your views. There are very responsible people out there, who yes have a gun licence and go out hunting, but have you ever thought why these people do this. Its not just for the sake of killing things it is to protect and preserve nature and in turn this protects the beloved land that such wildlife lives on.
> If we as human beings did not take care and mange the land and animals that were on it then certain species would no longer exist.. and yes this maybe what some people think as natures way but since the beginning of time people have been hunting for food, and caring for the land they live on.


You will never persude me that to protect animals you should kill them. And I should of thought that responsible people wouldn't feel the need to own guns.

Guess how many people would have been murdered by Guns in the last 50 years if there were no guns out there owned by the population at large. 
one more in Glasgow today!
(not that I actually care, its the animals that I feel sorry for)


I am not a "towny" I have lived in the countryside all my life.

I have some pretty extreme views on farming to so don't get me started.

Anyway, I will stop posting on this thread now as I am feeling a bit uncomfortable arguing with a crowd of gun owners.

----------


## Leanne

> Guess how many people would have been murdered by Guns in the last 50 years if there were no guns out there owned by the population at large.


Mr or Mrs Gun?

----------


## ducati

> Now that is one of the funniest things I've read on this site in a long while.
> 
> That's like saying it's been shown time and time again that all Ducati riders will eventually join an outlaw biker gang and commit serious offences.....


I aim _sic_ to entertain. 

We have hijacked Boo's thread so lets leave it there.

----------


## ducati

> If they had it my way all people applying for a firearm licence would be tested for suitability. Firstly the person applying for the firearm licence would be psychologically assessed and a full medical would be given, a full criminal record check would carried out and finally the reason this person requires a firearm will assessed for suitability. This is how I would run things, this would definitely weed out the nutters and psychopaths from gun ownership.


Crickey, you mean they don't??

----------


## northener

> If they had it my way all people applying for a firearm licence would be tested for suitability. Firstly the person applying for the firearm licence would be psychologically assessed and a full medical would be given, a full criminal record check would carried out and finally the reason this person requires a firearm will assessed for suitability. This is how I would run things, this would definitely weed out the nutters and psychopaths from gun ownership.


OK, so how many gun crimes are comitted by legitimate gun owners?

And I suggest you read up what information the Police require before they will issue an SC or an FAC. :Wink:

----------


## ducati

> OK, so how many gun crimes are comitted by legitimate gun owners?
> 
> And I suggest you read up what information the Police require before they will issue an SC or an FAC.


This is the first Google hit:

_Last August, Mr Foster shot his family before setting fire to their home in Maesbrook, near Oswestry, and shooting himself with a legally held .22 rifle._ 

From Sporting Gun Magazine-they are currently up in arms about the police wanting to tag gun owners medical records so GPs can let the police know when they go mad.

----------


## northener

> This is the first Google hit:
> 
> _Last August, Mr Foster shot his family before setting fire to their home in Maesbrook, near Oswestry, and shooting himself with a legally held .22 rifle._


So you're going to base your case on one google hit? I could use that argument to ban rolling pins. 
Handguns were declared illegal after Dunblane. So there are now very few legally held handguns in civilian hands...guess what's happened to the number of handguns in illegal circulation and used in crime since then? So you cannot blame legitimate shooters (or their guns) for that.




> From Sporting Gun Magazine-they are currently up in arms about the police wanting to tag gun owners medical records so GPs can let the police know when they go mad.


TBH, I'd say that GP's _should_ be notified if their patient is a gun owner and should notify the Police if their is any question over their stability.

Anyway, like you said, we've hijacked a Hobby thread, bad manners, so no further comment from me on this bit of the .Org. :Grin:

----------


## luskentyre

> I know that there is a huge problem with stray cats in the atomic site so you could perhaps send some of these pests to kitty heaven and save a few hundred birds in the process. I think cats without bells are classed as wild animals and you should be okay.


You are, of course, talking mince.  Killing any cat is illegal.  I will happily report anyone I knew to be involved in such a crime to the Northern Constabulary.

----------


## northener

> You are, of course, talking mince. Killing any cat is illegal. I will happily report anyone I knew to be involved in such a crime to the Northern Constabulary.


You're wrong on the law there.

It is legal to kill _feral_ cats using humane methods, I copied this from the BASC (British Association for Shooting And Conservation) website:


_"The following mammals can be controlled by legally approved methods all year round:_
*Fox*
*Brown Rat*
*Mice** 
*Rabbit*
*Grey Squirrel*
*Mink* 
*Weasel* 
*Stoat* 
*Feral Cat* 


_* All species except Dormice"_

----------


## ducati

> You're wrong on the law there.
> 
> It is legal to kill _feral_ cats using humane methods, I copied this from the BASC (British Association for Shooting And Conservation) website:


This just proves that BASC knows F A about conservation. (Big Surprise!)

Anyone who knows anything about feral colonies of any species will know the vacuum effect: if you kill off one colony a new one will move in and take over. They are there because it is a good place to be.

The way to control Feral Cats is to Trap, Neuter and Release.

----------


## northener

> This just proves that BASC knows F A about conservation. (Big Surprise!)
> 
> Anyone who knows anything about feral colonies of any species will know the vacuum effect: if you kill off one colony a new one will move in and take over. They are there because it is a good place to be.
> 
> The way to control Feral Cats is to Trap, Neuter and Release.


Now, now. It is a list of what can be legally killed. 
Whether it is the most effective method or not is a totally different argument, old chap.

----------


## ducati

> Now, now. It is a list of what can be legally killed. 
> Whether it is the most effective method or not is a totally different argument, old chap.


Yes I know, its just I would like to see BASC members on the list (and Game Conservancy Council members too).

The reason they annoy me so, is the names they choose for their organisations.

The GTMY would be fitting I think. (Gun Toting Moronic Yahoos).   ::

----------


## Mrs Bucket

Surely we have moved on. It does not make it right just because it has always been done. We used to hang people innocent ones as that

----------


## ducati

> Surely we have moved on. It does not make it right just because it has always been done. We used to hang people innocent ones as that


You're the one advocating drooning stirkie!  ::

----------


## Boozeburglar

I was brought up with guns around me most of the time, and it did me no harm. I never enjoyed killing animals, but I have done it for meat for my dog. My dad was a competition rifle shooter, and we had the kit to see to the foxes too, and this was done by moonlight from the comfort of the house on occasion.

Good days.

----------


## ducati

> I was brought up with guns around me most of the time, and it did me no harm.  
> Good days.


Yet- see previous posts for details

----------


## Soulsurf

I think this wee debate has gone far enough... this aint helping the original request. Yes everybody has a right to express their views but start another thread.. And before you say it, yes i to have commented on this post.

----------


## Boozeburglar

> Yet- see previous posts for details



? I don't get you.

----------


## ducati

> Sorry Ducati but i have to disagree with your views. There are very responsible people out there, who yes have a gun licence and go out hunting, but have you ever thought why these people do this.


Because they are psychopaths-I thought we had established that?

----------


## Mrs Bucket

> You're the one advocating drooning stirkie!


An old saying of my grannys. Now the stirkie woould have drooned by accident (I take it you know what a stirkie is).

----------


## ducati

> An old saying of my grannys. Now the stirkie woould have drooned by accident (I take it you know what a stirkie is).


Absolutely no idea  :Grin:

----------


## Soulsurf

How little do you know..

----------


## ducati

> How little do you know..


I don't know

----------


## northener

> Absolutely no idea


I think it's the ramblings of a mad woman. :Wink:

----------


## brandy

i dont know the rules and times for hunting.. but deer is very plentiful here.there is nothing i like better than a nice piece of venison. ive never seen so many deer in my life.. and no dear in them at all! have heard that they need culling every few years as there is to many of them. 
just out of curiosity any deer hunters out there?

----------


## Leanne

> i dont know the rules and times for hunting.. but deer is very plentiful here.there is nothing i like better than a nice piece of venison. ive never seen so many deer in my life.. and no dear in them at all! have heard that they need culling every few years as there is to many of them. 
> just out of curiosity any deer hunters out there?


From what I understand there wasn't a cull last year resulting in more seen near the road due to the lack of food this winter.

----------


## northener

Culling is necessary with the Red Deer population to maintain a healthy stock. Because numbers are currently so high, they can soon lose condition and suffer through starvation.

Only licenced stalkers (or someone under the supervision of one) can shoot them (IIRC) and the ones to be killed are carefully selected.

----------


## brandy

so theres no hunting for meat? wow thats  a lot dif. from back home.  my uncle would be in heaven over here. bow or rifle.. he would be stalking his limit every chance! *giggles* i know that when he gets a chance his freezer and everyone he knows is stock full of meat!
its a shame that theres not hunting seasons over here. it sure would help keep the population down. and keep them healthy.

just reread the post.. is licenced stalkers .. basically some one with a hunting licence?

----------


## northener

> so theres no hunting for meat? wow thats a lot dif. from back home. my uncle would be in heaven over here. bow or rifle.. he would be stalking his limit every chance! *giggles* i know that when he gets a chance his freezer and everyone he knows is stock full of meat!
> its a shame that theres not hunting seasons over here. it sure would help keep the population down. and keep them healthy.
> 
> just reread the post.. is licenced stalkers .. basically some one with a hunting licence?


Thinking about it, I'm not sure if there is an actual 'Stalking' licence/ certificate. Safer to say an experienced stalker as opposed a licensed one, methinks. Sorry for misleading anyone.

Yup, certainly hunted for meat...lots of it...in lovely haunches and saddle cuts......oh yes......and venison sossies and burgers........

Regarding seasons, the red deer stag stalking season runs from 1 July to 20 October and the hind season from 21 October to 15 February. Most commercial deer stalking involves hunting the stags, so takes place between August and October.

I found this interesting site which gives loads of good info regarding stalking: http://www.deerstalkingscotland.co.uk/index.html

----------


## egregory

You are the more likely to do something, how wound are you????

----------


## Anfield

I think that the fact that this thread is under "Hobbies" proves the point that people who kill animals, do it for fun,  and not the usual rubbish as spouted by BASC, CA etc etc

----------


## ducati

> I think that the fact that this thread is under "Hobbies" proves the point that people who kill animals, do it for fun, and not the usual rubbish as spouted by BASC, CA etc etc


We agree on something, Woohoo!  ::

----------


## mrlennie

The only way we could make this right is if we put "shopping for food" under hobbies, then hunting would be fine here. ::

----------


## oakley2007

it is not the fact you enjoy the killing of the animal , the fun and sheer pleasure comes in the stalking the animal , like when you've been watchin the roe buck or red stag for a few weeks and spot the perfect opertunity to crawl over a mile of bogs and ruff land to get within a safe shooting distance of the beast .
only for him to take wind of you and come over to investage your were abouts , you lay there still unable to fire a safe shot and the beast takes off 
that is when adrenaline pumps through your body 
as there is always next time
but once the shot is fired and the beast lying there dead , then the hard work begins 
allowing the animal to bleed , removing the guts and intestings
hanging and skinning the beast 
then last of all butchering the beast for the table 

to be quiet frank there is a whole lot more that goes  into deer shooting than tipical narrow minded peoples veiws that we all go out just to kill for fun.

it's in hobbies as stalkers take great care and get alot of pleasure out of it
just like train spotters or stamp collectors do ,
you dont hear us slate them 
some times look at all angles before you are quick to pass jugdement on or peoples hobbies 

but i do highly recomend you all give hunting a try , you never know you might enjoy it

----------


## ducati

> it is not the fact you enjoy the killing of the animal , the fun and sheer pleasure comes in the stalking the animal , like when you've been watchin the roe buck or red stag for a few weeks and spot the perfect opertunity to crawl over a mile of bogs and ruff land to get within a safe shooting distance of the beast .
> only for him to take wind of you and come over to investage your were abouts , you lay there still unable to fire a safe shot and the beast takes off 
> that is when adrenaline pumps through your body 
> as there is always next time
> but once the shot is fired and the beast lying there dead , then the hard work begins 
> allowing the animal to bleed , removing the guts and intestings
> hanging and skinning the beast 
> then last of all butchering the beast for the table 
> 
> ...


Don't be an aerse! You would not do it if you couldn't kill. Comparing it to train spotting is frankly ludicrous. How many trains do you see killed?   ::

----------


## Anfield

I think Oakley2007 is really the hunting window cleaner (who keeps on losing his poles) after a couple of spelling lessons.

"only for him to take wind of you and come over to investage your were  abouts , you lay there still unable to fire a safe shot and the beast  takes off 
that is when adrenaline pumps through your body" (sic) in more ways than one.

Where did you copy this from, sounds a bit like Hemingway to me

----------


## bingo1

iv lived in caithness all my life and i also hunt for food and not sick enjoyment i have many farmes and in some cases estates to hunt on , i have 2 lurchers and ferrets i would quite gladly take you out to my permission ground get bk to asap leave a number if intrested thanks

----------


## series2A

> Sorry if I offended any cat lovers out there however I really think these things are vermin but I shouldn't have recommended their shooting by hobby shootists.Humane destruction by means of hessian bag and brick (old school) used to be acceptable but in todays enlightened times I think poisoning is quicker and less likely to polute our waterways.


ha, ha, ha, ha,  ::

----------


## series2A

> can you eat cat, and if so which ones the belled or un belled type?? gourmet can you advise please


Thats a diificult one to answer.
The unbelled will be a bit scrawny and no doubt riddled with disease unlike the belled ones will be better fed and more heathly and you would be less likely to get ill.

----------


## nighthawk

ha ha ha ha its your loss i was bein genuin with u

----------


## Logical

> The unbelled will be a bit scrawny and no doubt riddled with disease unlike the belled ones will be better fed and more heathly and you would be less likely to get ill.


This is true, i have found in my experiance that belled cats stay close to the town areas. This causes a problem becuase hunting in towns is  illegal and i would not reccomend to anyone. However you do often get lucky with the odd one that wonders to the fields. In these cases as long as you are a good shot and get the cat in the head the kill will be painless and will result in cries. This is the way to go.

This skill can be tricky to master and is even tougher on rabbits as they are a smaller target. I reccomend starting on cats first as these are considerably easier to hit and put up virtually no fight (especially when you bring treats) from here you can progress to rabbits.

I am very sorry if this has offended anyone but nature can be a very inhospitable place.

----------


## george1234

> I Thought Hunting was band


  no hunting with dogs is band but exercising dogs isnt and you can also hunt with only 2 dogs aslong as u shoot the animall... im a keen mounted hunter...

----------


## Chrisf1961

I wont comment on this thread as i will totally loose it.....
Lets just say this if animals knew how to carry guns and weapons they would have wiped out the whole of humanity by now .....im away to calm down as im slighly simmering .......

----------


## northener

> I wont comment on this thread as i will totally loose it.....


 
But you just did......

----------


## Chrisf1961

I didnt say what i was actually going to say my friend otherwise 

THE LOT OF YOU WOULD HAVE GOT BOTH BARRELS!

----------


## northener

> I didnt say what i was actually going to say my friend otherwise 
> 
> THE LOT OF YOU WOULD HAVE GOT BOTH BARRELS!


 
Ooooh, I hope they're port or single malt barrels.

I'd prefer a Speyside in the whisky one, please.

----------


## Anfield

> no hunting with dogs is band but exercising dogs isnt and you can also hunt with only 2 dogs aslong as u shoot the animall... im a keen mounted hunter...


Your post is further proof of the mentality and stupidity of "hunting" folk. 
On the one hand you state that "hunting with dogs is band (sic)", and then in the next sentence you state you can hunt with "only 2 dogs"

It is exactly because of your type of thinking why Tony Blair blew it with his so called "hunting" ban.
All forms of killing animals for sport should have been abolished, period.

Also is there any particular reason why you "exercise" your dogs whilst you are on horseback? and heaven forbid you carry a firearm whilst out on your horse.
Do you and your friends re-enact cowboys and indian games?

----------


## Logical

> I wont comment on this thread as i will totally loose it.....
> Lets just say this if animals knew how to carry guns and weapons they would have wiped out the whole of humanity by now .....im away to calm down as im slighly simmering .......


Wrong, you will comment on this thread, and sooner or later your going to blow. 
I'd like to hear your view, cant say I've met anyone who feels strongly about animal rights before. Most people agree to animal cruelty as a way to assert human dominance.

If we leave it any longer animals will evolve the ability to carry and use guns, that is why we should all wipe out animals for the good of us all. And who can knock a great tasting high protein bunny burger?

----------


## Anfield

> Wrong, you will comment on this thread, and sooner or later your going to blow. 
> I'd like to hear your view, cant say I've met anyone who feels strongly about animal rights before. Most people agree to animal cruelty as a way to assert human dominance.
> 
> If we leave it any longer animals will evolve the ability to carry and use guns, that is why we should all wipe out animals for the good of us all. And who can knock a great tasting high protein bunny burger?


Were you born a retard, or were you dropped on your head at an early age?

----------


## northener

I was in Stow on the Wold last weekend catching up with some old chums:

http://www.britishpathe.com/embed.php?archive=6138

But don't worry, they just chase Polish immigrants and Muslims these days.

----------


## northener

> Your post is further proof of the mentality and stupidity of "hunting" folk. 
> On the one hand you state that "hunting with dogs is band (sic)", and then in the next sentence you state you can hunt with "only 2 dogs"
> 
> It is exactly because of your type of thinking why Tony Blair blew it with his so called "hunting" ban.
> All forms of killing animals for sport should have been abolished, period.
> 
> ........


What about those who hunt and fish and only kill what they intend to eat themselves or pass on to others to eat?

----------


## ducati

> What about those who hunt and fish and only kill what they intend to eat themselves or pass on to others to eat?


Not sport then is it? It's farming  ::

----------


## northener

> Not sport then is it? It's farming


 
But what if you admit to enjoying the tracking and killing as well as the food aspect of it?

Does that make it 'sport'?

----------


## mrlennie

Occupation: "Mince meat farmer"

----------


## Logical

> What about those who hunt and fish and only kill what they intend to eat themselves or pass on to others to eat?


Then anyone who has a problem with that has gone too far, plenty of people just throw there catch on the rocks to die regardless of what they keep. The people who eat what they catch, kill it humanely and eat what they catch should be praised.




> Were you born a retard, or were you dropped on your head at an early age?


I was born what closed minded people would call "retarded" yes, don't judge me.

----------


## ducati

> But what if you admit to enjoying the tracking and killing as well as the food aspect of it?
> 
> Does that make it 'sport'?


Psychopath! I thought we had established that?  ::

----------


## george1234

> Your post is further proof of the mentality and stupidity of "hunting" folk. 
> On the one hand you state that "hunting with dogs is band (sic)", and then in the next sentence you state you can hunt with "only 2 dogs"
> 
> It is exactly because of your type of thinking why Tony Blair blew it with his so called "hunting" ban.
> All forms of killing animals for sport should have been abolished, period.
> 
> Also is there any particular reason why you "exercise" your dogs whilst you are on horseback? and heaven forbid you carry a firearm whilst out on your horse.
> Do you and your friends re-enact cowboys and indian games?


you are allowed to exercise 2 dogs... no more. and you must carry a gun with you at all times, im only saying this because i know more bout hunting than you probably do. as i was a master in the veil of clettwr hunt < google it.....

----------


## Anfield

> you are allowed to exercise 2 dogs... no more. and you must carry a gun with you at all times, im only saying this because i know more bout hunting than you probably do. as i was a master in the veil of clettwr hunt < google it.....


Took your advice and googled "_veil_ (sic) _of clettwr_"  and could not find anything, I then looked up "Burkha of Clettwr" &  "Hijab of Clettwr" thinking you had made a mistake, but again no joy.

In exasperation, I then googled "Vale of Clettwr", and found the hunt that you referred to. Seems that this hunt has a history of both badger baiting and violence against people. which supports the argument that people who like hurting animals, also like hurting their fellow man. 
 In case you have "forgotten" about the heroic exploits of your former "hunt" I enclose details for you

*Vale Of Clettwr Foxhounds**"..Vale Of Clettwr Foxhounds*   Hunt master *David Lyn Lloyd* (47) of Blaenpant Farm, Pencader and terriermen *John            Geraint Owen Thomas* (48) of Gwarbistgwynwydd, Maesycrugiau,          and *Gethin Jones* (46) of          Gardde, Cwmdwyfran and foot follower *John            Gareth Jones* (64) of Golygfa, Heol Gilfachwen,          Llandysul had encroached without permission on to forestry          land. Gethin Jones who said he had 30 years' experience as          a terrierman, dismissed a prosecution suggestion that he had          disturbed an active badger's sett and said he had walked around          the area and had not seen any signs of setts. John Geraint          Thomas said, "I have been a terrierman for over 30 years and          there is no doubt in my mind that this was not a badger's          sett. I know there are active setts in the area but we couldn't          see these from where we were."

In addition there is also the following:

        Three supporters of the Vale Of Clettwr Foxhounds bound over          to the keep the peace for a year after an incident when a          sab van was surrounded and the driver dragged out and held          upside down. Terrierman *Emyr Davies* and supporters *John Galmore Jones            and John Geraint* Owens denied violent disorder          and the theft of 6 items of sab equipment.."

Finally, could you indicate in the Hunting Act 2004 the relevant section which states that "_you must carry a gun with you at all times.._" 

I trust that this will be forthcoming because you do state in your very lucid post that you know this Act "_im only saying this because i know more bout hunting than you probably do_"

----------


## Walter Ego

> Took your advice and googled "_veil_ (sic) _of clettwr_" and could not find anything, I then looked up "Burkha of Clettwr" & "Hijab of Clettwr" thinking you had made a mistake, but again no joy.
> 
> In exasperation, I then googled "Vale of Clettwr", and found the hunt that you referred to. Seems that this hunt has a history of both badger baiting and violence against people. which supports the argument that people who like hurting animals, also like hurting their fellow man. 
> In case you have "forgotten" about the heroic exploits of your former "hunt" I enclose details for you
> 
> *Vale Of Clettwr Foxhounds**"..Vale Of Clettwr Foxhounds* Hunt master *David Lyn Lloyd* (47) of Blaenpant Farm, Pencader and terriermen *John Geraint Owen Thomas* (48) of Gwarbistgwynwydd, Maesycrugiau, and *Gethin Jones* (46) of Gardde, Cwmdwyfran and foot follower *John Gareth Jones* (64) of Golygfa, Heol Gilfachwen, Llandysul had encroached without permission on to forestry land. Gethin Jones who said he had 30 years' experience as a terrierman, dismissed a prosecution suggestion that he had disturbed an active badger's sett and said he had walked around the area and had not seen any signs of setts. John Geraint Thomas said, "I have been a terrierman for over 30 years and there is no doubt in my mind that this was not a badger's sett. I know there are active setts in the area but we couldn't see these from where we were."
> 
> In addition there is also the following:
> 
> ...


 
And in the interest of providing a balanced argument, I await your quoting of criminal convictions against those who use violence and intimidation to further the Anti cause...



...I'll not hold my breath, Anfield.

----------


## Anfield

> And in the interest of providing a balanced argument, I await your quoting of criminal convictions against those who use violence and intimidation to further the Anti cause...I'll not hold my breath, Anfield.


Can I ask you for your "balanced argument" on why, and when,  it is necesary to dig a badger out of its sett, and set several terriers onto it?
Is it for conservation, prevention of the "alleged" spread of TB or what?. Or is just an excuse for sick thugs to enjoy watching an animal ripped to bits.

With regards your second point, I did a search, and could find *NO* cases of "Anti" protesters ever being arrested, never mind convicted, for violence or intimidation against this hunt.

I do enclose a link though giving details of pro hunting people who have been convicted for various offences against people who are opposed to the barbaric activity that you wish to defend
You may note that this link is from the North West branch of the Hunt Saboteurs Association. Doubtless, other regions will keep their own lists.

To join the Hunt Saboteurs Association follow link.

----------


## Leanne

> To join the Hunt Saboteurs Association follow link.


I can take antis but sabs are scum! I've seen first hand how they treat animals - I've seen cattle prods used on dogs and horses, citronella sprayed in dogs faces, hunt dogs kicked - animal lovers? I think not... Not human lovers either - in the same incident one sab also pulled a 6 year old child off a pony  :Frown:  Truly awful.

Edit - this happened at a drag hunt - no hunting of animals was actually being done! They just protest for the sake of it...

Anti's I have a lot of respect for, sabs - no tolerance at all! And you have shown your stance on this Anfield and as a result have gone right down in my estimations...

----------


## Walter Ego

> Can I ask you for your "balanced argument" on why, and when, it is necesary to dig a badger out of its sett, and set several terriers onto it?
> Is it for conservation, prevention of the "alleged" spread of TB or what?. Or is just an excuse for sick thugs to enjoy watching an animal ripped to bits.
> 
> With regards your second point, I did a search, and could find *NO* cases of "Anti" protesters ever being arrested, never mind convicted, for violence or intimidation against this hunt.
> 
> I do enclose a link though giving details of pro hunting people who have been convicted for various offences against people who are opposed to the barbaric activity that you wish to defend
> You may note that this link is from the North West branch of the Hunt Saboteurs Association. Doubtless, other regions will keep their own lists.
> 
> To join the Hunt Saboteurs Association follow link.


 

As predicted - no balanced view. Just more onesided tripe.



Same old, same old.


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz  zz............

----------


## Anfield

> I can take antis but sabs are scum! I've seen first hand how they treat animals - I've seen cattle prods used on dogs and horses, citronella sprayed in dogs faces, hunt dogs kicked - animal lovers? I think not... Not human lovers either - in the same incident one sab also pulled a 6 year old child off a pony  Truly awful.
> 
> Edit - this happened at a drag hunt - no hunting of animals was actually being done! They just protest for the sake of it...
> 
> Anti's I have a lot of respect for, sabs - no tolerance at all! And you have shown your stance on this Anfield and as a result have gone right down in my estimations...


Is this the same Leanne that posted:



> As stated before - I was anti. Now I'm looking for  sustainable alternatives. I have done some real research - I have been  to a hunt and seen what happens with my own eyes. This is not what  turned me anti though - I didn't get the impression that people there  were there for the bloodlust, far from it. Most seemed to be there to  exercise their horses. And contrary to popular belief there are just as  many foot followers as mounted people. The hunt I witnessed lasted 3  hours. There was much waiting around, many false starts and to be honest  it wasn't at all what I expected. _When a hound was found the actual  'chase' lasted about 15 minutes. The fox managed to stop for a pee along  the way and was caught by the lead hound and dispatched by having its  throat torn out_ (this is what I didn't like). It was however quick.
> 
> On the other side I have seen a fox shot by a farmer but not killed,  just mortally wounded. It got away but who knows how long it lasted for  before it finally died. Shooting isn't always the quick and painless  option...
> 
> I am well researched - more than most I have debated with (it you want  some really interesting debate go on the horse and hound forum where  there are just as many antis as pros but where people are talking with a  sound knowledge base). Any points I make on this subject are from  personal experience, not second hand or what I read on a  website.


Leanne you get funnier as you get older, you still can't make your mind up what type of hunt you attended can you, was it a drag hunt or a real hunt.  
I trust that you can support (like I have) all the allegations you make about the "incidents" that took place at this hunt.

If you want to see more of Leannes "real research" take a look at this thread

----------

